# The thread for random things you've always wanted to know



## Waxwing (Apr 11, 2007)

Is there anything you've always wanted to know? Put those questions here, and maybe someone else on the board will have the knowledge to share. The questions can be about anything-- science, literature, politics, food..you name it. The questions can be as silly or as serious as you would like. 

I'll start with something that has never been answered to my satisfaction. 

I have always had a question about the human eye. From what I understand, images enter the eye inverted, and then the optical centers of our brains immediately flip them to be right side up, so that our brains can parse the information. 

So let's just say that you removed your eyeball, *without* disconnecting the optic nerves, rotated it 180 degrees horizontally, and re-inserted it. I assume that your brain would correct for the inverted position of your eye, but how long would that take? Nobody has ever been able to answer this for me probably because it's kind of impossible to test, but I wonder nonetheless. 

I know we all have weird random questions like this. Let's hear 'em!


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 11, 2007)

Actually, it's fairly easy to test, and it's been done.
All you need is eyeglasses with the lenses cut as prisms that provide an inverted image.
If memory serves, it takes a couple of days to get used to it, and another two to get un-used to it. I'm probably off on the timeline, but I know I've read of the experiment being done.

-Rusty


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 11, 2007)

CleverBomb said:


> Actually, it's fairly easy to test, and it's been done.
> All you need is eyeglasses with the lenses cut as prisms that provide an inverted image.
> If memory serves, it takes a couple of days to get used to it, and another two to get un-used to it. I'm probably off on the timeline, but I know I've read of the experiment being done.
> 
> -Rusty



YAY! I suppose you're right; that would sufficiently duplicate turning the eye itself upside down.

okay what does everyone else want to know?


----------



## puppy (Apr 16, 2007)

Here's something I don't know. Well, it's more like I don't understand. 

How come a lot of people named Margaret go by the nickname of Peggy, or Peg? How does come Peggy/Peg come from Margaret?


----------



## Carrie (Apr 16, 2007)

puppy said:


> Here's something I don't know. Well, it's more like I don't understand.
> 
> How come a lot of people named Margaret go by the nickname of Peggy, or Peg? How does come Peggy/Peg come from Margaret?



Probably for the same reason that the nickname for "John" (which hardly needs a nickname) is "Jack". I never ever ever got that.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 16, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I'll start with something that has never been answered to my satisfaction.
> 
> I have always had a question about the human eye. From what I understand, images enter the eye inverted, and then the optical centers of our brains immediately flip them to be right side up, so that our brains can parse the information.
> 
> ...



Yeah. You're setting the bar kind of high with this being the first question. It's all.... intemellectual 'n stuff.  

I do have one question, though. Why *do* birds suddenly appear everytime you are near? 

Seriously.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 16, 2007)

They are trying to bomb someone. Birds never appear when I walk outside. Maybe that's a good thing.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 16, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I do have one question, though. Why *do* birds suddenly appear everytime you are near?
> 
> Seriously.



They're buzzards.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 16, 2007)

puppy said:


> Here's something I don't know. Well, it's more like I don't understand.
> 
> How come a lot of people named Margaret go by the nickname of Peggy, or Peg? How does come Peggy/Peg come from Margaret?



Don't know the "WHY" of that question but I can say that my Mother's side of the family has a LOT of Margarets so it's good that they break it up into Maggie, Margie, Peggy, etc......


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 16, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Yeah. You're setting the bar kind of high with this being the first question. It's all.... intemellectual 'n stuff.
> 
> I do have one question, though. *Why do birds suddenly appear everytime you are near? *
> 
> Seriously.



They follow me around. They're _watching_!
View attachment felixcage.jpg


----------



## Ash (Apr 16, 2007)

Why are birds so freaking terrifying?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 17, 2007)

What is it about clowns that is so freaking freaky?


----------



## elle camino (Apr 17, 2007)

i think the clown thing is a lot like freud's doll theory (when we're kids we want the dolls to be real, when we're adults a doll coming to life is among the most terrifying things we can imagine). as in i think it's got something to do with being traumatized by adolescence or wanting to bang your mom or penis cigars.


mine is the whole 'if you can be _dis_gruntled, can you be _gruntled_?' thing. which i'm sure would be easily solved by a trip to my nearest OED, but that's no fun.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 17, 2007)

I've always wondered why drive in a parkway and park in a driveway. hehe... I had to


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 17, 2007)

If a #2 pencil is so popular, why is it still #2?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 17, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> If a #2 pencil is so popular, why is it still #2?



And what upgrades were made that made the #1 pencil obsolete?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 17, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> What is it about clowns that is so freaking freaky?









And that's all I'm gonna say about that.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I've always wondered why drive in a parkway and park in a driveway. hehe... I had to




Because if you park in a parkway other cars will run into you, and if you drive in a driveway you will crash into the garage. It's self-preservation.


----------



## Jes (Apr 17, 2007)

why do we call a main dish an entree, in america? or chicken scampi chicken scampi? is it all just a question of misunderstanding the language? and if so, doesn't it seem like that'd be a really easy thing to correct? especially if you're trying to make the case that you're a food expert and we should come to you to eat whatever?


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I've always wondered why drive in a parkway and park in a driveway. hehe... I had to




Should I answer this? Naaaaaaa....it would just spoil it.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 17, 2007)

I always wondered why I never met a princess.


----------



## Jes (Apr 17, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> I always wondered why I never met a princess.



because you're as good as married. you have to stop meeting the ladies, now. sorry.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 17, 2007)

still doesn't mean someone can't point a princess out and say HEY THERE'S A PRINCESS.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's one I've always wanted to know, and I bet someone here does:

What's the derivation of the phrase "on the wagon"?



Jes said:


> why do we call a main dish an entree, in america? or chicken scampi chicken scampi? is it all just a question of misunderstanding the language? and if so, doesn't it seem like that'd be a really easy thing to correct? especially if you're trying to make the case that you're a food expert and we should come to you to eat whatever?



I think that when we mangle languages, we just don't care enough to fix it. 

The scampi thing always bugs me because from what I understand, "scampi" refers to a little sea creature very similar to a prawn, which is indigenous to the waters off of Italy. So that's the dish. We make it here with prawns because that's what we have, but it's just "in the style of scampi."

Another one that irks me is misuse of Shish Kabob. "Shish" means lamb. So, you can't have a chicken shish kabob.

Oh man, you know, sometimes I even find *myself* insufferable.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 17, 2007)

*The "wagon" in "on the wagon" (having sworn off drinking all alcohol) and "off the wagon" (having failed in one's resolve and thus having started drinking again) refers to a fixture of America's past, the water wagon. Before roads were routinely paved, municipalities would dispatch horse-drawn water wagons to spray the streets in order to prevent the clouds of dust that traffic would otherwise cause. Anyone who had sworn abstinence from alcohol (and would presumably be drinking largely water from then on) was said to have "climbed aboard the water wagon," later shortened to "on the wagon." *


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 17, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> *The "wagon" in "on the wagon" (having sworn off drinking all alcohol) and "off the wagon" (having failed in one's resolve and thus having started drinking again) refers to a fixture of America's past, the water wagon. Before roads were routinely paved, municipalities would dispatch horse-drawn water wagons to spray the streets in order to prevent the clouds of dust that traffic would otherwise cause. Anyone who had sworn abstinence from alcohol (and would presumably be drinking largely water from then on) was said to have "climbed aboard the water wagon," later shortened to "on the wagon." *



Fantastic! Thank you, LBHMS! Man, you're the best.

And they were right, now that I'm not drinking booze I am drinking an awful lot of water.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 17, 2007)

> LBHMS! Man, you're the best.



tell me something I don't already know.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 17, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> tell me something I don't already know.


 
Well, ok....um.... 

The word "thing" is derived from the ancient Scandinavian "thingmote", and it was the name for a region's seat of power. it means, more or less "that which is agreed upon by the people."


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 17, 2007)

I hear David Cassidy cueing up in my brain:

"I think I love you...so what am I so afraid of..."


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 17, 2007)

you love me or the thingmote?

:wubu:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 18, 2007)

Okay, so I don't have a total answer for the #2 pencil dilemna, but I do have a theory. And the theory only applies to the American system.

Pencils in America are generally graded as 1, 2, 2 1/2, 3 and 4 with 1 being he hardest lead that makes the lightest marks and 4 being the softest making the darkest marks. The #1 is generally preffered by drafters, engineers, etc. #2 as already stated is the all purpose one. The softer pencils are preferred by artists.

Okay, okay that's all true. Now here's where it becomes theory. Someone had to decide that pencils needed to be graded and go to the trouble of making up a scale. People that do this sort of thing are often nerdy engineer, scientist type people; and generally not artists. So of course the pencil lead preferred by the people who made up the scale would be #1. 

Now, if you look at the English system of grading pencils the #1 doesn't exist at all. Instead it relies on a comibation of letters and numbers but the number is never 1. So, go figure on that one.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 18, 2007)

That's a damned fine theory, COG!


----------



## Friday (Apr 18, 2007)

On the way to work today a local DJ referred to Paul Rodgers as 'the greatest voice in rock and roll'. Now this is not the first time I've heard this. What I want to know is 'Who sez'?

He has a fine voice but not what I consider 'the greatest'.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 18, 2007)

Friday said:


> On the way to work today a local DJ referred to Paul Rodgers as 'the greatest voice in rock and roll'. Now this is not the first time I've heard this. What I want to know is 'Who sez'?
> 
> He has a fine voice but not what I consider 'the greatest'.



Something new by him was just released Tuesday, that was why the DJ was saying that. A co-worker and I were looking at it and wondering why the other guy had ordered it, since we don't get much call for that stuff.

Rodgers DOES have an excellent voice, but so do at least several hundred other rock singers who share pretty much the same approach. If you're gonna talk "greatest voice in rock 'n roll" you have to measure him against people like Elvis or Roy Orbison, who really could sing.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 18, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Yeah. You're setting the bar kind of high with this being the first question. It's all.... intemellectual 'n stuff.
> 
> I do have one question, though. Why *do* birds suddenly appear everytime you are near?
> 
> Seriously.



For the same reason:

... stars fall down from the sky,
Everytime you walk by?


fa_man_stan
Just like me, they long to be,
Close to you......


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 18, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Yeah. You're setting the bar kind of high with this being the first question. It's all.... intemellectual 'n stuff.
> I do have one question, though. Why *do* birds suddenly appear everytime you are near?
> Seriously.





fa_man_stan said:


> For the same reason:
> ... stars fall down from the sky,
> Everytime you walk by?
> Just like me, they long to be,
> Close to you......



The birds actually were already there, it's just that the person being near refracts the light so that we notice the birds more.

Likewise with the stars falling down from the sky. It happens all the time, but when the person walks by, light is refracted again. We see the person, then look away and suddenly notice, "Whut the..?!??  Stars are falling from the freaking sky!!!" It's an illusion.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 18, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> What is it about clowns that is so freaking freaky?



Clowns are actually birds trapped in a clown's body. That's what's so scary about it.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 18, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> ... "Whut the..?!?? Stars are falling from the freaking sky!!!" It's an illusion.



It was no illusion to Chicken Little!  

fa_man_stan


----------



## Jes (Apr 18, 2007)

on the heels of that, i'd like to know:

who left the cake out in the rain?


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 18, 2007)

Jes said:


> on the heels of that, i'd like to know:
> 
> who left the cake out in the rain?



The song "MacArthur Park" (hey, don't mind me) actually came about through a misunderstanding songwriter Jimmy Webb and a friend had while tripping their brains out on powerful orange sunshine LSD one rainy night in 1967 in Webb's rented bungalow near a posh L.A. suburb. Just as dawn was breaking the rain had slowed to a drizzle and they wandered outside disorientedly, vaguely headed toward MacArthur Park. 

They were cutting through a neighbor lady's backyard when they they came upon a Rain Cake, traditional Roumainian dessert (very rich, sort of cinnamon cream, quite good!) left in the rain 'cos that's how they're made. (After a little while you bring the cake in and finish the baking, icing is the last step.)

Webb and his buddy thought this was tragic. They stood around the cake, crying and stuff "what a waste", moaning, lamenting, saying the recipe was lost etc. But the fact was the recipe was not lost. That cake had every reason to be there, Webb and his stoner buddy none. Luckily they got out of there semi-pronto and Webb later wrote the song.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 18, 2007)

Why is cat spelled C-A-T and not spelled D-O-G? 

It really perplexes the mind.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 18, 2007)

Actually, they are acronyms out of the bonze age...
Cunning, Articulate, Tail later just became "cat" and Dig, Out, Garbage later became "dog"... 

Here's a question that I honestly can't figure out and it breaks my heart when I see it happen...
Why don't many fat girls truly believe that they are beautiful and that FAs find them attractive?  

Stan


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2007)

What/How/Why do women have the "gift" of women's intuition?


----------



## Krissy12 (Apr 19, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> What/How/Why do women have the "gift" of women's intuition?



In my opinion, women think things over many more times than men do. Sometimes as much as ten times a second..so by the time the man gets around to scratching his ass, we've already got the situation figured out and we're probably on our way to a different task. Having already figured out the other situation hours ago. 

/not *all* women, so no flames please.


----------



## Krissy12 (Apr 19, 2007)

I've always wondered what it is about stickers that makes them so damn cool. You take an otherwise crappy piece of paper and put glue on the back, and WHAM, it's a thing of beauty and coolness. Especially with scrapbooking, everything is better with an adhesive back.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 19, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Actually, they are acronyms out of the bonze age...
> Cunning, Articulate, Tail later just became "cat" and Dig, Out, Garbage later became "dog"...
> 
> Here's a question that I honestly can't figure out and it breaks my heart when I see it happen...
> ...


Because they've been told every day of their entire lives by their families, the media, and the people they know that they (and other people who look like them) are unattractive, and not objects of sexual desire.

One or two conversations with a guy who really DOES think they're attractive isn't even going to come close to catching up to the years of hate they're already internalized. It takes years to overcome that sort of programming, if it EVER happens. It's quite sad.


----------



## Jes (Apr 19, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> In my opinion, women think things over many more times than men do. Sometimes as much as ten times a second..so by the time the man gets around to scratching his ass, we've already got the situation figured out and we're probably on our way to a different task. Having already figured out the other situation hours ago.
> 
> /not *all* women, so no flames please.


actually, and this is true not a joke, the links between the right and left halves of women's brains are more numerous than those in men. One article I read said, and this is unflattering, sorry, that men's brains are more reptilian in nature...less evolved, essentially. So, trouble with multitasking and none of that : i THINK this, but I FEEL that and so I'm gonna combine them to make my decision.

If the science is right, it kinda makes sense to me.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay, here is my question.

Why do people (men/women) expect you to know what is on their mind, instead of telling you outright?

Seriously. Not joking!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 19, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> Okay, here is my question.
> 
> Why do people (men/women) expect you to know what is on their mind, instead of telling you outright?
> 
> ...



I've never had a man expect me to know what he's thinking, but women have, occasionally. I think the reason is that men tend to express themselves literally, while women's conversation often has a literal level _plus_a subtext. This is an example from a terrific book called _You Just Don't Understand_ (I'm blocking on the name of the author, sorry!):
A man and woman were out for a drive, and when they saw a roadhouse ahead, she asked, "Would you like to stop for a drink?"
"No," he said. And then he couldn't understand why she was mad at him all afternoon.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 19, 2007)

My theory is this...Queen's Freddie Mercury supposedly considered Paul Rodgers to have the best voice in rock. So when the living members of Queen wanted to tour again they went with Rodgers, the man that had Freddie's seal of approval if you will.

Rodgers credentials are impressive ( Free, Bad Company, The Firm) already but having Mercury's endorsement sealed the deal for a lot of people. When one of the best ever voices (Mercury) gives out his favorite, it can carry a lot of weight.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 19, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I've never had a man expect me to know what he's thinking, but women have, occasionally. I think the reason is that men tend to express themselves literally, while women's conversation often has a literal level _plus_a subtext. This is an example from a terrific book called _You Just Don't Understand_ (I'm blocking on the name of the author, sorry!):
> A man and woman were out for a drive, and when they saw a roadhouse ahead, she asked, "Would you like to stop for a drink?"
> "No," he said. And then he couldn't understand why she was mad at him all afternoon.



Exactly! I also have a theory that I subscribe to; men have ROM memory, while women have RAM. This is proven by the fact that a woman will remember what was said 5-10 yrs ago, but a man forgets everything once he shuts down (sleeps).

BTW, I never said no to an offer of a drink. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 19, 2007)

Here's what I wanna know: 

There was this great horror movie I used to watch on TV when I was a kid (so we're talking 70s when I saw it, probably 60s when it was made - might have been british?). I've been trying to find out what it was for many years now. I vaguely remember scenes of a young woman, drenched and stumbling around in a foggy cemetary wearing a thin cotton nightgown. I also remember parts of another scene rather vividly: a woman is being held in some type of a dank basement/cave/tunnel type place, surrounded by menacing people in ceremonial robes.... simultaneously - in another place, a birthday party is taking place... merriment, go-go boots and drinking abound (remember, this is a 60s era movie, most likely). The movie switches from location to location: woman screams as she's forcibly laid on a stone alter.... party laughter as a birthday cake is displayed... more screaming as a dark, robed baddy raises a ceremonial dagger over his head.... birthday singing as a knife pauses to cut the cake... gleaming dagger over woman on alter.... knife over cake..... BAM. Screaming woman fades to screaming, happy part guests and both implements are plunged into their respective victims.

Anyone who can tell me the name of this flick will be my hero/heroine


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 19, 2007)

I want to know why the hell people honk outside of a house. Get out of your car and go to the door, you lazy shitheel! 

Okay not really a question. Sorry for ruinin' the flow, lovies. 

Speaking of scary movies, when I was about, oh, 6 (so, 1981 ish), I saw a terrifying thing on TV (could have been a latenight movie) about a woman going insane in an attic bedroom. The walls were attic-slanted (to this day they terrify me), and the wallpaper was yellow with flowers. 

Doesn't it sound like a film adaptation of Charlotte Perkins Gillman's The Yellow Wallpaper? But was there even such a thing? 

Like Samanatha, you're my hero if you know what it is. Bonus points if you know where I can find it. I need to de-mystify it by watching it again.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 19, 2007)

What a terrible short story "The Yellow Wallpaper" was. Bleh. 

What I want to know is why there aren't any good Chinese restaurants near me. It's blasphemy.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 19, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> What a terrible short story "The Yellow Wallpaper" was. Bleh.
> 
> What I want to know is why there aren't any good Chinese restaurants near me. It's blasphemy.



There aren't? That's very curious george to me, because I was just pondering why there are no california-y chinese restos on the east coast. It's all crab rangoon and duck sauce here. I miss california style chinese food. Hmph.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 19, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> There aren't? That's very curious george to me, because I was just pondering why there are no california-y chinese restos on the east coast. It's all crab rangoon and duck sauce here. I miss california style chinese food. Hmph.




What do you mean by this? How is the style different? Do you mean more authentic?


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 19, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> What do you mean by this? How is the style different? Do you mean more authentic?


 
Well, I don't know if it's more authentic because I always assume that americanized chinese food just isn't wholly authentic. 

But I guess in northern california most of the chinese food is Hunan style, so is extremely spicy, not many dishes fried, lots of fresh crab for instance, with dried chilies, ginger, and that's really it. Very simply, spicy, fresh. There are a couple of good Szechuan (the spelling of which i doubtless butchered) places, but Hunan makes up the bulk of them. There are also scads of Dim Sum places which I love. 

I'm probably just not trying the right places, here. All the chinese food I've had in Boston has been heavier, with more of a focus on fried dishes (General Tso's chicken et al), battered stuff, and milder spices. But I'm probably just inexperienced in it here.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 19, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> There aren't? That's very curious george to me, because I was just pondering why there are no california-y chinese restos on the east coast. It's all crab rangoon and duck sauce here. I miss california style chinese food. Hmph.



Unfortunately, none near my little domain. I make SOME myself, but I mostly just know how to cook Thai food. :eat2: Delicious Chinese dumplings elude me.


----------



## Ash (Apr 19, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Doesn't it sound like a film adaptation of Charlotte Perkins Gillman's The Yellow Wallpaper? But was there even such a thing?
> 
> Like Samanatha, you're my hero if you know what it is. Bonus points if you know where I can find it. I need to de-mystify it by watching it again.



It WAS the film adaptation. I've seen it a couple times. Somehow it never seems to be the way I pictured it when I read the story. 

Actually, I'm told they're making a new version.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 19, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Unfortunately, none near my little domain. I make SOME myself, but I mostly just know how to cook Thai food. :eat2: Delicious Chinese dumplings elude me.



Moi aussi! In fact, I made thai-style veggies and tofu just now. YUM! 



> It WAS the film adaptation. I've seen it a couple times. Somehow it never seems to be the way I pictured it when I read the story.



Was it, Ashley!? Thank you for knowing that! It RUINED me as a kid. Oh man was I a mess after that. Well, now at least I know I actually saw it and didn't just imagine the horror.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 19, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Moi aussi! In fact, I made thai-style veggies and tofu just now. YUM!



Nothing like curried or peanuty or fishy-saucy goodness of Thai. Mmm.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 19, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Yeah. You're setting the bar kind of high with this being the first question. It's all.... intemellectual 'n stuff.
> 
> I do have one question, though. Why *do* birds suddenly appear everytime you are near?
> 
> Seriously.



So that they can crap on my car or wake me up at 4:30 in the morning with their version of Jimmy Buffet's "Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw." Only to them, it sounds like CHIRP CHIRP CHIRP CHIRP CHIRP <crap on car> CHIRP CHIRP.

I like birds, but they test me sometimes.....

Bob


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 19, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> In my opinion, women think things over many more times than men do. Sometimes as much as ten times a second..so by the time the man gets around to scratching his ass, we've already got the situation figured out and we're probably on our way to a different task. Having already figured out the other situation hours ago.
> 
> /not *all* women, so no flames please.



Ok, then answer me this: Why are men always scratching their ass?


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 19, 2007)

Also, why do we drive on parkways and park on driveways?

How come I always find myself on the "friend" track instead of the "dateable" track? 

Why can't they make dust-free Chee-tos (though sucking the delicious cheese dust off your fingers is one of life's less-appreciated joys)?


----------



## Aliena (Apr 19, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Also, why do we drive on parkways and park on driveways?




I don't know why, but this made me laugh out loud. It's a good question though.


----------



## Krissy12 (Apr 19, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Ok, then answer me this: Why are men always scratching their ass?



Because we women make lots of decisions.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 19, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Because we women make lots of decisions.



It's true. Men only think that they get to make decisions. It took me a long time to learn this truth.


----------



## Daknee (Apr 19, 2007)

In regards to dried fruit: if dried apples are called dried apples dried apricots, dried apricots etc. Why are dried grapes called raisons or dried plum called prunes?


----------



## Friday (Apr 20, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> My theory is this...Queen's Freddie Mercury supposedly considered Paul Rodgers to have the best voice in rock...



And see, if I had to try to pick 'one greatest voice in rock' Mercury's is one of the first that comes to mind. Certainly he used it in a greater range of ways than Rodgers has (well, until he started singing Mercury). However, the whole thing is so subjective that I doubt I would come up with the same answer two days in a row.

<sigh>


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 20, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Here's what I wanna know:
> 
> There was this great horror movie I used to watch on TV when I was a kid (so we're talking 70s when I saw it, probably 60s when it was made - might have been british?). I've been trying to find out what it was for many years now. I vaguely remember scenes of a young woman, drenched and stumbling around in a foggy cemetary wearing a thin cotton nightgown. I also remember parts of another scene rather vividly: a woman is being held in some type of a dank basement/cave/tunnel type place, surrounded by menacing people in ceremonial robes.... simultaneously - in another place, a birthday party is taking place... merriment, go-go boots and drinking abound (remember, this is a 60s era movie, most likely). The movie switches from location to location: woman screams as she's forcibly laid on a stone alter.... party laughter as a birthday cake is displayed... more screaming as a dark, robed baddy raises a ceremonial dagger over his head.... birthday singing as a knife pauses to cut the cake... gleaming dagger over woman on alter.... knife over cake..... BAM. Screaming woman fades to screaming, happy part guests and both implements are plunged into their respective victims.
> 
> Anyone who can tell me the name of this flick will be my hero/heroine




The Devil's Rain?

http://www.x-entertainment.com/articles/0720/


----------



## Krissy12 (Apr 20, 2007)

Daknee said:


> In regards to dried fruit: if dried apples are called dried apples dried apricots, dried apricots etc. Why are dried grapes called raisons or dried plum called prunes?



The people who make prunes actually went on a self-promotion kick a couple of years ago and started calling them dried plums. They thought the name "prune" gave their product a bad name. I don't think it stuck though. 

/Not making this up.


----------



## Friday (Apr 20, 2007)

No you're not making it up Krissy. The bag at Costco says dried plums. I think 'prune' carries a stigma associated with old age and regularity. :happy:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 20, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> The Devil's Rain?
> 
> http://www.x-entertainment.com/articles/0720/



Ahh, the seminal genius that is The Devil's Rain - Ernest Borgnine in his finest hour! 

Sadly, that's not the film I'm thinking of... the one I'm remembering was older, I think. Certainly a 60s release, and probably brit-made. 

But thanks for reminding me of yet another great film!


----------



## Daknee (Apr 20, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> The people who make prunes actually went on a self-promotion kick a couple of years ago and started calling them dried plums. They thought the name "prune" gave their product a bad name. I don't think it stuck though.
> 
> /Not making this up.




Yeah, I do think they have/are changing the name to "dried" but Why Prune or Raison in the first place?


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 20, 2007)

Daknee said:


> Yeah, I do think they have/are changing the name to "dried" but Why Prune or Raison in the first place?



*prune (n.) *
1345, from O.Fr. pronne "plum" (13c.), from V.L. *pruna, fem. sing. formed from L. pruna, neut. pl. of prunum "plum," by dissimilation from Gk. proumnon, from a language of Asia Minor. Slang meaning "disagreeable or disliked person" is from 1895.

*raisin (n.)*
c.1300, from Anglo-Fr. raycin (1278), O.Fr. raisin "grape, raisin," from V.L. *racimus, alteration of L. racemus "cluster of grapes or berries," probably from the same ancient lost Mediterranean language as Gk. rhax (gen. rhagos) "grape, berry."

So, interestingly, those names have nothing to do with the dried part.


----------



## Daknee (Apr 20, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> *prune (n.) *
> 1345, from O.Fr. pronne "plum" (13c.), from V.L. *pruna, fem. sing. formed from L. pruna, neut. pl. of prunum "plum," by dissimilation from Gk. proumnon, from a language of Asia Minor. Slang meaning "disagreeable or disliked person" is from 1895.
> 
> *raisin (n.)*
> ...



THANKS Waxwing! This has been something I have pondered on for years. I now can proceed with my life. LOL!


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 20, 2007)

Daknee said:


> THANKS Waxwing! This has been something I have pondered on for years. I now can proceed with my life. LOL!



I aim to please! Now go in peace.

I found those on one of my absolute favorite sites, www.etymonline.com
I look up the etymology of EVERYTHING.


----------



## Daknee (Apr 20, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I aim to please! Now go in peace.
> 
> I found those on one of my absolute favorite sites, www.etymonline.com
> I look up the etymology of EVERYTHING.




Thanks for the site tipe, looks like a good one I have already put it in my favorites.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 20, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Because we women make lots of decisions.



LoL...I was thinking along the lines, because they're scratching their heads!


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 21, 2007)

Why do kids these days think it's kosher to smoke pot IN THE SUBWAY STATION. I mean I'm all for legality, but man! Take that shit indoors, yo!


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 22, 2007)

Why don't any cafes make their ice cubes for iced coffee out of...coffee!? I do it at home, and it's great. No watering down.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 22, 2007)

Why do drive-up ATM's have numbers in Braille?


----------



## Aliena (Apr 22, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Why don't any cafes make their ice cubes for iced coffee out of...coffee!? I do it at home, and it's great. No watering down.



Excellent idea! I haven't ever thought of it, but might give it a whirl. 
You should market that idea to 'Starbucks'. :eat2:


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Apr 22, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Here's what I wanna know:
> 
> There was this great horror movie I used to watch on TV when I was a kid (so we're talking 70s when I saw it, probably 60s when it was made - might have been british?). I've been trying to find out what it was for many years now. I vaguely remember scenes of a young woman, drenched and stumbling around in a foggy cemetary wearing a thin cotton nightgown. I also remember parts of another scene rather vividly: a woman is being held in some type of a dank basement/cave/tunnel type place, surrounded by menacing people in ceremonial robes.... simultaneously - in another place, a birthday party is taking place... merriment, go-go boots and drinking abound (remember, this is a 60s era movie, most likely). The movie switches from location to location: woman screams as she's forcibly laid on a stone alter.... party laughter as a birthday cake is displayed... more screaming as a dark, robed baddy raises a ceremonial dagger over his head.... birthday singing as a knife pauses to cut the cake... gleaming dagger over woman on alter.... knife over cake..... BAM. Screaming woman fades to screaming, happy part guests and both implements are plunged into their respective victims.
> 
> Anyone who can tell me the name of this flick will be my hero/heroine




My hubby has a rather encyclopaedic head for old horror films. He popped up with "The Witching," right away. I tried to confirm on imdb.com, but it was reissued in the USA as Necromancy, so it's not immediate gratification. It's a 1972 film, with Pamela Franklin and Orson Welles.

You described the scene very well, my husband recognized it right away. Hope this scratches the itch for you!


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 22, 2007)

Why is my second toe longer than my 'big' toe? Mr Tink always makes fun of my feet because of this


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 22, 2007)

QuasimodoQT said:


> My hubby has a rather encyclopaedic head for old horror films. He popped up with "The Witching," right away. I tried to confirm on imdb.com, but it was reissued in the USA as Necromancy, so it's not immediate gratification. It's a 1972 film, with Pamela Franklin and Orson Welles.
> 
> You described the scene very well, my husband recognized it right away. Hope this scratches the itch for you!



Wow - I'm going to check this out... thank you!!!!


----------



## Donna (Apr 22, 2007)

While on the subject of old British made horror flicks....there was one I saw on one of those cheesy Saturday afternoon double features as a kid and the name of the movie escapes me. it was centered around a motor cycle gang, and I remember the girl was dressed very late 60s/early 70s mod. They killed themselves to become immortal....that's all I remember. My mother dragged us out of the theater in the middle of the flick and I never got to finish it and never ran across it again.

Any ideas, movie lovers?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 22, 2007)

Tink,

That is actually a condition called "Morton's toe." I had a friend who had the same thing. There's a great article on wiki about it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morton's_toe

Hope that helps!


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 22, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Tink,
> 
> That is actually a condition called "Morton's toe." I had a friend who had the same thing. There's a great article on wiki about it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morton's_toe
> 
> Hope that helps!




 thank you! Thats funny, I never knew it actually had a name. And the Statue of Liberty has "Morton's toes" too, lol


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 22, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Why do kids these days think it's kosher to smoke pot IN THE SUBWAY STATION. I mean I'm all for legality, but man! Take that shit indoors, yo!



Um, not to split hairs.....but aren't subway stations kinda indoors already?


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 22, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Why don't any cafes make their ice cubes for iced coffee out of...coffee!? I do it at home, and it's great. No watering down.



Yes, but it would eat into their profit, as they would be giving you something for nothing, in their minds. It's all about cutting the little corners. Then again, it would probably cost only a fraction of a cent and make people happy, thus potentially boosting customer loyalty. But it would also cost more to manufacture and segregate said ice cubes, because they would have to likely hand make them, since they aren't going to hook a coffee machine up to an ice making machine. And since there are Starbuckles on every corner, they aren't worried about losing out to competitors (at least not yet). So there's a logistical reason as well as no compelling competitive demand. But I'm kinda being a killjoy, aren't I?


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 22, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Tink,
> 
> That is actually a condition called "Morton's toe." I had a friend who had the same thing. There's a great article on wiki about it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morton's_toe
> 
> Hope that helps!



Ahhhhhhh!!!! I'm a freak -- un monstre! I must hide myself away from society and cover my freakish deformity with a mask while playing an organ! Or hide in a tower and ring a bell! Or live under a bridge like a troll (or Moe)!

Or I could just wear shoes most of the time and hope no one notices. Plus my feet are big. And ugly. People rarely look at my toes. So I might get to skate on this one.

Whew, that was close....


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 22, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Why do drive-up ATM's have numbers in Braille?



This has always concerned and frightened me as well. But it would explain a lot of crappy driving by other people on the road.

While we're at it....why do fat chance and slim chance mean the same thing?


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 22, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Ahhhhhhh!!!! I'm a freak -- un monstre! I must hide myself away from society and cover my freakish deformity with a mask while playing an organ! Or hide in a tower and ring a bell! Or live under a bridge like a troll (or Moe)!
> 
> Or I could just wear shoes most of the time and hope no one notices. Plus my feet are big. And ugly. People rarely look at my toes. So I might get to skate on this one.
> 
> Whew, that was close....



My feet are big too - and ugly.  I try to pretty them up by painting the nails a pretty color, but it doesn't help  lol oh well, years of wearing cute, ill fitting shoes I guess.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 22, 2007)

i want to know why my dog's farts are the most foul smelling odor ever to grace my olfactory. seriously.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 22, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i want to know why my dog's farts are the most foul smelling odor ever to grace my olfactory. seriously.



I seriously doubt that. My cousin has a dog, Lincoln.....he can clear a room. It's pretty hideous. And he has no shame. He's got the "Who me?" look cold.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 22, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I seriously doubt that. My cousin has a dog, Lincoln.....he can clear a room. It's pretty hideous. And he has no shame. He's got the "Who me?" look cold.



psh, my maggie melts faces.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 22, 2007)

supersoup said:


> psh, my maggie melts faces.



I'm seeing a pitch for the next season of 24.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 22, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> While on the subject of old British made horror flicks....there was one I saw on one of those cheesy Saturday afternoon double features as a kid and the name of the movie escapes me. it was centered around a motor cycle gang, and I remember the girl was dressed very late 60s/early 70s mod. They killed themselves to become immortal....



That sounds counterproductive.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 23, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Yes, but it would eat into their profit, as they would be giving you something for nothing, in their minds. It's all about cutting the little corners. Then again, it would probably cost only a fraction of a cent and make people happy, thus potentially boosting customer loyalty. But it would also cost more to manufacture and segregate said ice cubes, because they would have to likely hand make them, since they aren't going to hook a coffee machine up to an ice making machine. And since there are Starbuckles on every corner, they aren't worried about losing out to competitors (at least not yet). So there's a logistical reason as well as no compelling competitive demand. But I'm kinda being a killjoy, aren't I?


 
Well, you're absolutely right, killjoy or no. Some cafes try to pass off hot coffee over ice as "iced coffee". Those establishments I shan't support. At the very least the iced coffee has to be already chilled. 

I'm happy to report that there isn't a Starbucks on every corner in Cambridge. Not that I think starbucks any more "evil" than any other corporation, but I do like supporting my local barrista. Because she's HOT.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 23, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> Exactly! I also have a theory that I subscribe to; men have ROM memory, while women have RAM. This is proven by the fact that a woman will remember what was said 5-10 yrs ago, but a man forgets everything once he shuts down (sleeps).
> 
> BTW, I never said no to an offer of a drink.
> 
> ...


 
Paw Paw, I really hate to ruin your concept of how computer memory works, but you're forcing me to.

ROM = Read Only Memory. It's actually a very bad wording. What it means is that something can only be written to it ONCE. Once it's there, it's stuck there, and nothing can take its place, but you can see it and keep seeing it until it physically breaks.

RAM = Random Access Memory. RAM is volatile memory; it only holds information while it is recieving power. As soon as power shuts off, anything in RAM goes boom and utterly ceases to exist, unless it is first written to the hard disk or some other type of non-volatile memory (of which type ROM happens to be).

Now, my question: Why do so many perfectly intelligent people become reduced to troglodytes when you sit them down in front of a PC and try to tell them to do things they've never done before? (For instance, click on item X, person clicks on something halfway across the screen. Set this number (currently at 1.0) to .5, person increases number.)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 23, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Why do drive-up ATM's have numbers in Braille?



It does seem weird doesn't it? But, there is a reason. It's kind of like why you can buy a car with or without a/c, but you can't choose a car without a heater to pay less. It costs car manufacturers more to have a separate assembly line than to just put a heating core in every one. 

The same goes for the keys on an atm. The manufacturer has to have a mold with braille on it for the walkups, so why waste time and money to have another machine with another mold for buttons without braille?


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 23, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> It does seem weird doesn't it? But, there is a reason. It's kind of like why you can buy a car with or without a/c, but you can't choose a car without a heater to pay less. It costs car manufacturers more to have a separate assembly line than to just put a heating core in every one.
> 
> The same goes for the keys on an atm. The manufacturer has to have a mold with braille on it for the walkups, so why waste time and money to have another machine with another mold for buttons without braille?



But with no consistency of prompts between ATMs, or even on one ATM over even short times, and the inability to read the screen for prompts...even with Braille keys outside of specially designed for blind use ATMs (which may exist, but I've never seen), even as walk ups, they're useless. In the case of specially designed for blind use ATMs (if they exist at all or in more frequency than hen's teeth) the cost difference of a few key molds would be insignificant. 

Functionally, I think it's more of a wink-n-nod token gesture towards being handicapped friendly. Just like a government building down the street from us...they put in a wheelchair ramp all right...on the opposite side of the block from the nearest parking, with a minimum of 3 handicapped unfriendly curbs to get over to get there from any parking (if someone remembered to unlock and open the gate), and totally unmarked anywhere visible from the street. Then you enter an unmarked maze of halls to get back to the side of the building you parked on originally, to get to where you are going. But they meet the letter of the law...they are handicapped accessible and friendly  :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 23, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> It does seem weird doesn't it? But, there is a reason. It's kind of like why you can buy a car with or without a/c, but you can't choose a car without a heater to pay less. It costs car manufacturers more to have a separate assembly line than to just put a heating core in every one.
> 
> The same goes for the keys on an atm. The manufacturer has to have a mold with braille on it for the walkups, so why waste time and money to have another machine with another mold for buttons without braille?



The heater core is what allows your defrost to work- so not having heat is a safety issue, I'm sure.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 23, 2007)

why does my leg hair grow back so damn fast?!?!?!


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 23, 2007)

supersoup said:


> psh, my maggie melts faces.



If only facemelting were the worst thing that could happen. Lincoln peels paint off the walls while setting your nose hairs aflame. Do you know how painful flaming nostril hairs are?


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 23, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> why does my leg hair grow back so damn fast?!?!?!



I don't know if this is apocryphal or not, but I have heard that the more you shave, the more it grows. So that might be part of the deal.

At least that happened with my friend and her arm hair. She ended up going laser because she started to take on a gorillaesque appearance. But she made it work for her for a while......sorta.....


----------



## Friday (Apr 27, 2007)

Now lets put that 'hair grows back thicker thing to rest'. If it grew back thicker guys who were unhappy about thinning hair could just shave their heads 'til it was thick again.

What I want to know is why Mother Nature thought it was funny to make a good friend of mine hairy, hairy, hairy all over his body except for his head which was bald before he was 30. Not nice Mother Nature.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 27, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Well, you're absolutely right, killjoy or no. Some cafes try to pass off hot coffee over ice as "iced coffee". Those establishments I shan't support. At the very least the iced coffee has to be already chilled.
> 
> I'm happy to report that there isn't a Starbucks on every corner in Cambridge. Not that I think starbucks any more "evil" than any other corporation, but I do like supporting my local barrista. Because she's HOT.


 
There is actually a reason why some iced coffee drinks are made that way (with the pouring of hot coffee directly over ice). If the drink is made with espresso, then it must be poured over the ice within ten seconds of the shot being brewed.

Why?

Because most coffee houses require that the shot be serves to the customer within ten seconds of brewing, because the shot loses flavor (and then what's the point?!). ALSO, as a side note, when they make your drink with espresso, make sure that there is a caramel colored froth on the top of your espresso shot...otherwise the shot was brewed incorrectly. Good things to know when (if) you watch them make your drink. 

So there is a reason why your iced latte is not as cold as you need it to be, as it's really so that you get the best tasting drink possible. Another small secret to the Starbucks/B&N chains...a caramel macchiato really is nothing more than a vanilla latte done backwards, with caramel on top. 

Normal Latte layering methods: Vanilla Syrup, Espresso, 3/4 Milk, 1/4 Froth, stir.

Macchiato Layering method: Vanilla Syrup, 3/4 Milk, 1/4 Froth, Espresso, NO STIR (then most add caramel syrup to the top)

If you stir your macchiato, you are getting ripped off, because it's the way the drink is poured that makes it different than a latte. Save yourself $.50


----------



## Aliena (Apr 27, 2007)

My husband and I were given a hand-me-down fish tank from the folks. (they upgraded) We've taken it, made it pretty with beautiful color rocks, plants, and statues. We've filled it with several different colored fish and watch them daily with fascination. 

I have my fish on a schedule. Every morning when I wake up, I turn the fish tank light on precisely 15 minutes before I feed them. At night, I precisely feed the fish one hour before I turn the fish tank light off. 

It occurred to me this morning that our Angel fish is always in this same spot for feeding. I remembered watching an episode of 'Mythbusters' that confirmed fish do have memory, so riddle solved about his favorite spot. 

Here's my question though: Do fish sleep? I wonder by having them on a schedule if when the light goes out, they close their eyes and sleep? 

I'm too lazy right now to google it. I'll probably do so later though.


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 27, 2007)

The word "androgyne." Does it rhyme with "win," or with "whine"?


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 27, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> The word "androgyne." Does it rhyme with "win," or with "whine"?


 
Merriam Webster says that it rhymes with "whine"....so more along the lines of AndroGINE


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2007)

Aliena said:


> My husband and I were given a hand-me-down fish tank from the folks. (they upgraded) We've taken it, made it pretty with beautiful color rocks, plants, and statues. We've filled it with several different colored fish and watch them daily with fascination.
> 
> I have my fish on a schedule. Every morning when I wake up, I turn the fish tank light on precisely 15 minutes before I feed them. At night, I precisely feed the fish one hour before I turn the fish tank light off.
> 
> ...



Sometimes in pet stores you can tell that it's near feeding time by how the fish in the tanks react when you get close to it. I put my finger on the glass in front of the fish and then slide it up towards the top and often times, a whole group of fish will follow my finger- hoping to be fed. I do this to them many times.......... yes, I'm a cruel fish taunter :blush:


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

This isn't the kind of thing you can look up, but I've still often wondered:

Does anyone ever accidentally call out their own name during sex?


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> This isn't the kind of thing you can look up, but I've still often wondered:
> 
> Does anyone ever accidentally call out their own name during sex?



Oh....oh.....oh....oh.....BOB!!!! YOU BIG STUD!!!! 

Nope. Though I guess if you were having sex and you had a self esteem problem, maybe that would help......

Hmmm.....wait. What if you were masterbating? Would it be appropriate then? Since, um, you, ah, would be <ahem> "responsible" for your own pleasure?

I think I'm just going to cyberstalk Waxwing. I get more fun out of following her posts than should be legal.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Oh....oh.....oh....oh.....BOB!!!! YOU BIG STUD!!!!
> 
> Nope. Though I guess if you were having sex and you had a self esteem problem, maybe that would help......
> 
> ...


 
Oh my god, I know, go away! Actually, it's ok. I don't mind the stalkin'. 

I had a friend in college who swore that he once called out his own name, but I'm pretty sure he was just saying that to get a laugh. 

This is the same friend who, whenever the subject of tattoos came up, would say, "I'm going to get a tattoo of a better looking guy on my face."


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Oh my god, I know, go away! Actually, it's ok. I don't mind the stalkin'.
> 
> I had a friend in college who swore that he once called out his own name, but I'm pretty sure he was just saying that to get a laugh.
> 
> This is the same friend who, whenever the subject of tattoos came up, would say, "I'm going to get a tattoo of a better looking guy on my face."



I don't think that anyone would spontaneous call out their own name. I think it would have to be part of a secret evil plan.

Why a secret evil plan? Because this is MY post, and I like MY plans to be secret and evil. So THERE.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> This isn't the kind of thing you can look up, but I've still often wondered:
> 
> Does anyone ever accidentally call out their own name during sex?



Possibly an androgyne does.


----------



## Daknee (Apr 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> This isn't the kind of thing you can look up, but I've still often wondered:
> 
> Does anyone ever accidentally call out their own name during sex?



My guess is, one wouldn't, just as one wouldn't in any other situation.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 29, 2007)

Riddle me this - 

*WHY* do they cry on the Clover adverts?!


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Riddle me this -
> 
> *WHY* do they cry on the Clover adverts?!



What it this Clover of which you speak? I must know!


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> What it this Clover of which you speak? I must know!



Its a Butter in the UK, and it has the most silliest advert ever! It shows various people eating toast and butter (inevitably this 'Clover' wag I'll wager!) and they start crying! The most infamous of which is the black bloke at the end. Its all very strange.

Mind you, for any other UK ad spotters - Picture loans Ad - IS that thunder at his end??


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 29, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Its a Butter in the UK, and it has the most silliest advert ever! It shows various people eating toast and butter (inevitably this 'Clover' wag I'll wager!) and they start crying! The most infamous of which is the black bloke at the end. Its all very strange.
> 
> Mind you, for any other UK ad spotters - Picture loans Ad - IS that thunder at his end??



That bizarre. Now I want to see it.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> That bizarre. Now I want to see it.



Your wish, my dear, is my command:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXccNJpxNoE


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 29, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Your wish, my dear, is my command:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXccNJpxNoE



Nooooooooo! Must..resist..urge to click on youtube link!

I see that advert a million times a day, and I _still_ nearly clicked on it.

My life has come to this. Watching clover adverts on Youtube.

*headesk*

Anyway, is there any need for the blubbing?! You decide...


----------

